# Zwei Monitore richtig konfigurieren



## NemoFinder (9. März 2010)

Hallo,

habe mal wieder ein Problem. Ich habe zwei Monitore an meinem Rechner angeschlossen einen 17" und einen 22". Der 17" ist mein Primärmonitor auf dem der Desktop und kleinere Anwendung (ICQ, Musikplayer etc) laufen. Auf dem 22" sollen die "großen" Anwendungen laufen wie Office usw. Ist auch alles kein Problem soweit. Bei den Programmen kann ich mir einfach das Fenster greifen und auf den richtigen Monitor ziehen. Jetzt kommt das aber. Ich habe 2-3 Spiele dich ich hin und wieder spiele. Diese wurde ich auch gerne auf dem großen Monitor spielen aber sie öffnen sich leider immer auf dem kleinen. Bei den Spielen kann ich mir leider auch nicht das Fenster greifen und auf den anderen Monitor ziehen. Hat jemand eine brauchbare Idee?

Gruß


----------

